# "Ma Vlast"



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Discussing "Ma Vlast" by Bedrich Smetana.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I got to hear it complete in concert once with Levine conducting Boston Symphony. 2007 or 2008. Good stuff - you don't hear the whole thing in concert much. Too bad.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've only ever heard "The Moldau" performed live, I like the whole work though.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

It's jolly good, though I've only ever heard recordings.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I heard it this autumn, the Helsinki Philharmonic playing under John Storgårds. It started to shine from "Moldau" on, but I don't think they nailed "Vysherad". It was a dramatic reading, and the dreamy and noble qualities got the short end. Or maybe it's just the acoustics in the Helsinki Music Centre, too analytic and clear as always. But sure, I enjoyed it. I think it shares some of the spirit of the Liszt tone poems: you have to believe in it 100% to give a successful performance.

But I really love this piece, and the very beginning is one of the most magical passages in music. The harps instantly invite you to another world.

I have a recording by Kubelik; I would describe it as joyous, triumphant... sort of like a Czech _Ode to Joy._ But I'm considering getting the Vaclav Neumann recording as well, for bringing up the serious, quasi-religious nature of the piece.


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

Just beautiful!.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some old threads have dealt with the subject as well, provoking discussion at times
- http://www.talkclassical.com/9115-ma-vlast.html
- http://www.talkclassical.com/15299-smetanas-mighty-ma-vlast.html


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The Czech Philharmonic has a way with this one, particularly under Talich.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

bigshot said:


> The Czech Philharmonic has a way with this one, particularly under Talich.


The Talich Dvorak recordings are treasures.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

It is a delight, a beautiful piece of harmony and balance. 
The initial theme of The Moldau is the same of Israel´s national anthem (Smetana´s original idea). Being educated in our local Hebrew School, we use to sing it in every ceremony. The first time I listened to Smetana´s original I was about 7 or 8, and I could not believe it.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

There is a wonderful live performance available on Supraphon of Rafael Kubelik's return to the Prague Spring Festival in 1990.
This was a supercharged emotional occasion and the orchestra and conductor gave everything possible.
This was also available as a DVD as well.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Same here! I wish I could see it live!


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

Once upon a time music was recorded on 12" black discs called "Records". Some of you might know what I speak of. What I am going to tell you next may blow your mind, but....you could even walk into stores, even in shopping malls, and buy them! Really!! I kid you not.

I worked part time for one back in '80/81 (that's 1980/81, not 1880/1881  ). Even though it was located in a mall, we had a somewhat decent classical section, which I pretty much hovered over. One evening I a guy came in wanting a recording of the Moldau. I immediately directed him to the complete Ma Vlast (I think it was with Sawallisch conducting on EMI). He was hesitant because it was two LPs (that's colloquial for "Records"  ) and he only knew the Moldau. I promised him he would love the entire work, just "trust me". A few days later he came in after listening to the entire Ma Vlast and thanked me for introducing him to the piece. He said he loved it. But, of course he did!! It's gorgeous music.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

True story:
Earlier this month, a friend and I were riding the bus to a nursing home to sing. I whip out my phone with classical music. I give her one of my earbuds, and put on "The Moldau". Her reaction at the end? "I _really_ need to listen to classical music more!" See? It's so good it can get people interested in classical.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> True story:
> Earlier this month, a friend and I were riding the bus to a nursing home to sing. I whip out my phone with classical music. I give her one of my earbuds, and put on "The Moldau". Her reaction at the end? "I _really_ need to listen to classical music more!" See? It's so good it can get people interested in classical.


Very interesting. I'll have to try that!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I'm ashamed to say I only ever heard "The Moldau", will rectify this as soon as possible. Any recommended recordings?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pip said:


> There is a wonderful live performance available on Supraphon of Rafael Kubelik's return to the Prague Spring Festival in 1990.
> This was a supercharged emotional occasion and the orchestra and conductor gave everything possible.
> This was also available as a DVD as well.
> 
> View attachment 59287


What Kubelik delivered was not in the least a constant, but often enough, he was a very intelligent musician who could and did galvanize the musicians into delivering truly electrified performances... by your description, this was one of them

BTW: The piece itself I think a mighty fine one, and a perfect example of 'the good tone-poem,' i.e. you need not know a jot about 'the program' for it to succeed as a piece of music.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Der Leiermann said:


> I'm ashamed to say I only ever heard "The Moldau", will rectify this as soon as possible. Any recommended recordings?


The London Symphony Orchestra under Sir Colin Davis recording is excellent.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

For La Moldau, Herbert von Karajan with Berliner Philharmoniker (1977 EMI vinyl records, packed with Dvorak's Symphony No.9).


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

The greatest Czech symphony in all but name. I believe this piece should always be performed and heard as a complete work. I know it totals around 75-80 minutes, but that shouldn't be too much for an audience accustomed to regular doses of Mahler symphonies to take.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

maestro267 said:


> The greatest Czech symphony in all but name. I believe this piece should always be performed and heard as a complete work. I know it totals around 75-80 minutes, but that shouldn't be too much for an audience accustomed to regular doses of Mahler symphonies to take.


Well said. Well said. I totally agree. Second greatest is, of course, Dvorak 9.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Der Leiermann said:


> I'm ashamed to say I only ever heard "The Moldau", will rectify this as soon as possible. Any recommended recordings?


I really like Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic recording


----------

